# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 450L planted aquarium



## HugoRSF (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi there, my name is Hugo Figueiredo, i'm from Portugal i this is my 1st post over here.

I want to show you my 450L Discus Planted Aquarium. See some pictures of it:


























































If some plant names are incorrect, please let me now. I'm not so sure if the names are all correct









Hope you enjoy it









[This message was edited by HugoRSF on Thu July 17 2003 at 12:22 AM.]


----------



## HugoRSF (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi there, my name is Hugo Figueiredo, i'm from Portugal i this is my 1st post over here.

I want to show you my 450L Discus Planted Aquarium. See some pictures of it:


























































If some plant names are incorrect, please let me now. I'm not so sure if the names are all correct









Hope you enjoy it









[This message was edited by HugoRSF on Thu July 17 2003 at 12:22 AM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Welcome to the board Hugo,
your pictures don't show up,
can you give us a direct link to your account?

Looking forward to seeing your tank!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I can see them...
???


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Still no here!!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I can't see them either...


----------



## HugoRSF (Jul 16, 2003)

I can see the fotos over here.









Thanks Vitor, i uploaded my photos with your links









Come on, i want some feedback of my tank









Até+!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

There, finally got the photos..

I think that's going to be a wonderful tank for discus. They're sure to enjoy the wide open space in the front and will definately appreciate the cover and additional oxygen the plants are providing.

How old is the tank? Everything looks about a month or two old. You can have a lot of fun with the plants you've selected. I'd just let them grow out and enjoy experimenting with different placements at this point.

BTW, where are the discus?


----------

